# Nikon Scope



## dobenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Can some one tell me about the adjusment rings on a Nikon pro-satff 3x9x40 scope? 
What is the outer scale ring for? 
It seems to just spin freely and they say to set it at your final adjustment. 
What is the deal???


----------



## bigkga69 (Nov 3, 2009)

are you talking about the one that has the numbers on it and you can tighten it down with an allen wrench?


----------



## germag (Nov 5, 2009)

If you are talking about the rubberized ring closest to your eye, that's the focus adjustment. It's only job in life is to focus the ocular (eyepiece) on the crosshairs so that the crosshairs will be in sharp focus when you are looking through the scope.


----------



## cloudwarmer (Nov 8, 2009)

And the other ring tightens up against the focus ring to hold it fast.


----------



## germag (Nov 9, 2009)

cloudwarmer said:


> And the other ring tightens up against the focus ring to hold it fast.



Some (newer) Nikon models don't have a locking ring for the focus adjustment. I'm not sure about the Prostaff or Buckmaster models, but on the older Monarchs the whole ocular housing turns to adjust focus and there is a locking ring right behind the magnification adjustment ring that you use to lock the ocular bell in place after adjustment. The newer models just have a rubberized ring at the very back of the eyepiece that turns freely and doesn't lock. On some models it's knurled, on others it's smooth.


----------

